# Rumor: 2006-06-12; Some news regarding the HR20



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Reliability Factor: 5 of 5

I got some good news today regarding the HR20.

The HR20 is slated to be out before:
The Miami and Pittsburgh snap the ball on the Opening Day of the NFL 2006 season. 

Commercial Introduction is slated for August 2006

The HR20 is far from vapor ware.... 

More details to come over the upcomming weeks....

This information DOESN'T come from a CSR or a Retailer...
But comes from a source that I believe 110%


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

thanks earl for the info, there i am ready for it


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Earl, can you shed any light at all on any differences (read improvements) we can expect in the hr20's software? Do the r15 and hr20 share the same basic code?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i think it was stated earlier that the new HR20 will have the same software as the R15 has which is an awesome dvr also


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I got some good news today regarding the HR20.
> 
> The HR20 is slated to be out before:
> The Miami and Pittsburgh snap the ball on the Opening Day of the NFL 2006 season.
> ...


Thanks for the up-date Earl 
With all talk around about this unit, I wonder how the supply/demand will be when it finally is released?? 
Could be a big issue in my mind


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Earl, can you shed any light at all on any differences (read improvements) we can expect in the hr20's software? Do the r15 and hr20 share the same basic code?


The R15 and the HR20 share the same _interface_ code.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl can you verify what Codespy said "CSR indicated the next model HD-DVR is actually the HR20-700, not HR20-250, records 300hrs SD/70hrs HD."? Is it actually a 70HR HD?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The -700 has nothing to do with the hard drive

Just like the R15-500;R15-300
The Model Number is: HR20
The Manufacturer code is: 700

I don't have the specific yet on what hard drive is in there, and what's it capacity is yet. As soon as I know... dbstalk.com will be the first to see it.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

When I spoke w/ a retention rep about the free HR10-250. I asked about the HR20 as well. FWIW she did say that they were done testing and it was in mass production and they were just waiting to have enough stock to insure an effective rollout. She was very nice, didn't have to put me on hold for any of the questions I was asking. She was pretty quick with her rsponses. She has been w/ D* for 2 years. So she wasn't a newb. We shall see.

btw, I only call straight to retention when I have questions because I figure they wouldn't put newbs in that dept and have there backsides handed to them. It's only a theory. Admittedly it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> When I spoke w/ a retention rep about the free HR10-250. I asked about the HR20 as well. FWIW she did say that they were done testing and it was in mass production and they were just waiting to have enough stock to insure an effective rollout.


Your CSR sounds like she knew what she was talking about.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your CSR sounds like she knew what she was talking about.


She actually did seem to have a clue. I almost asked her out on a date. lol.......:lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

That's great news. With my freebie HR10-250 I'll be ready when it's time to upgrade "for either free or a nominal fee " all of my DVRs for new ones. I won't have to worry about the extra antenna feed plus I'll have HD locals.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Earl, is there any indication about what software version this will have? I guess the real question is, will the major issues the R-15 has be addressed?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I got some good news today regarding the HR20.
> 
> The HR20 is slated to be out before:
> The Miami and Pittsburgh snap the ball on the Opening Day of the NFL 2006 season.
> ...


FINALLY!!!!! :hurah:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> Earl, is there any indication about what software version this will have? I guess the real question is, will the major issues the R-15 has be addressed?


I refer you back to my post above (#6)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=595949&postcount=6

Other then that ... it is really hard to say
(Given the R15 code is still being changed, and the HR20 isn't the R15  )


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Any word on Upgrade cost from the HD-Tivo Unit?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The -700 has nothing to do with the hard drive
> 
> Just like the R15-500;R15-300
> The Model Number is: HR20
> ...


That's true. Was just checking on the HD space. I figured it would be bigger then the HD Tivo. Guess I'll still have to wait


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

My wife loves the Tivo interface (which I'll keep on the SD RCA40 in the basement). I am looking forward to this new DVR. I don't mind the "look" of the current menu's, guides, etc. Just as long as the thing records I'll be happy. And, hopefully, it'll have as good of a OTA tuner as the H20 non-DVR does.

I know LG and somebody else make the H20 (H20-600 and H20-100). Any word on who the "700" coded manufacturer will be?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

*cough* dual buffers like the HR10-250? *cough*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Skyboss said:


> Any word on Upgrade cost from the HD-Tivo Unit?


No, not yet....


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess it is safe to assume these will not have Tivo software then? I was holding out a glimmer of hope. That's the only way I swap out to Mpeg4 equipment.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The HR20 is not running TiVo Software...


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Earl - have you had a chance to 'see' one of these new DVRs yet? What's your first/overall impression if you have?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDImpatient said:


> Earl - have you had a chance to 'see' one of these new DVRs yet? What's your first/overall impression if you have?


With 100% honesty.... As of this moment, I haven't seen or touched one.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With 100% honesty.... As of this moment, I haven't seen or touched one.


and with _*ONLY*_ 99% honesty? JK. Thanks.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Y'all no good and well that the HR20 will be using the *same* exact DVR software, XTV, as the R15. It's will probably also use the same interface as well. I doubt any big changes will be made (DirecTV would do that) to the software in general.

I just hope none of you are dissapointed when it comes out.

Now the only thing I would like to see is a physical change to the box (more like BSkyB's HD DVRs), but I realize that that's not going to happen. You can barely tell the difference between the D11, H20, and R15 in a line-up because they look so similar. I have a feeling this trend will continue with the HR20.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> Now the only thing I would like to see is a physical change to the box (more like BSkyB's HD DVRs), but I realize that that's not going to happen. You can barely tell the difference between the D11, H20, and R15 in a line-up because they look so similar. I have a feeling this trend will continue with the HR20.


I wonder if it will be bigger than the R15-500. I know the Hd Tivo is pretty big compared to the R15-500 (the R15-300 probably makes the HD Tivo look like the Sears tower).


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

If 100's are RCA/Thompsons and 600s are LG's, who is the manuf. of the 700 series?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yah know... I had a name, but I can't find the PM.... 
In my next round of conversations with my "source" I will try to get the name of the manufacture.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

If it uses the exact same software, then I'm afraid there will be many disappointed people out here. There's a thread that was started by eengert back when the r15 was new, which was essentially a list of bugs and feature requests. I reviewed that the other day, and it makes for interesting reading. Someone may correct me, but as far as I can tell from reading the posts here, in 7 months the only real change has been the addition of a 30 second slip. Many have also reported somewhat improved stability and a decrease in the number of unintended recordings. But there is a HUGE list of bugs, not to mention kludgy interface behaviors, desired features, etc., which will probably never be addressed. My hope was, and until it's released will remain, that the hr20 will actually contain significant improvements over the r15. If it doesn't, then yes, I for one, will be disappointed. I am keeping an open mind, based on my hope that the code is NOT exactly the same.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... it at least has to be a little different.... to handle the HD aspects of the unit.. 
JK!


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Understood.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Was just checking on the HD space. I figured it would be bigger then the HD Tivo. Guess I'll still have to wait


In theory, given the MPEG-4 compression and the new codecs, the HR20 should be able to store 3.5-4 times more HD on the same size drive. So a 250gig drive should get you 100-120 hours HD.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> In theory, given the MPEG-4 compression and the new codecs, the HR20 should be able to store 3.5-4 times more HD on the same size drive. So a 250gig drive should get you 100-120 hours HD.


Nice, I forgot about that.


----------



## mndwalsh (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> If it uses the exact same software, then I'm afraid there will be many disappointed people out here. There's a thread that was started by eengert back when the r15 was new, which was essentially a list of bugs and feature requests. I reviewed that the other day, and it makes for interesting reading. Someone may correct me, but as far as I can tell from reading the posts here, in 7 months the only real change has been the addition of a 30 second slip. Many have also reported somewhat improved stability and a decrease in the number of unintended recordings. But there is a HUGE list of bugs, not to mention kludgy interface behaviors, desired features, etc., which will probably never be addressed. My hope was, and until it's released will remain, that the hr20 will actually contain significant improvements over the r15. If it doesn't, then yes, I for one, will be disappointed. I am keeping an open mind, based on my hope that the code is NOT exactly the same.


I will say that my r15 unit is solid now, sure there still are some quirks but I have not seen any issues in some time. It has recorded everything it was supposed to. So I am looking forward to the new HD DVR as the software on the tivo unit is so slow not to mention no folders. Keep hope alive.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

tfederov said:


> *cough* dual buffers like the HR10-250? *cough*


This is the thing that I will miss the most about the Tivo interface. I almost enjoy the dual buffer more than the traditional DVR capabilities of the Tivo. It's great on a football Sunday when trying to keep an eye on multiple games.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One thing I hope is that the hardware is fast. Hopefully this one will not be underpowered like the HR10-250.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

mcaldero said:


> This is the thing that I will miss the most about the Tivo interface. I almost enjoy the dual buffer more than the traditional DVR capabilities of the Tivo. It's great on a football Sunday when trying to keep an eye on multiple games.


You, my friend, have just stated my #1 reason why I will hold out until either the TiVo's are useless or the HR20's get them.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

mndwalsh said:


> I will say that my r15 unit is solid now, sure there still are some quirks but I have not seen any issues in some time. It has recorded everything it was supposed to. So I am looking forward to the new HD DVR as the software on the tivo unit is so slow not to mention no folders. Keep hope alive.


One word: WishLists.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

will the new series 3 hd/tivo work good as a standalone model? when is it coming out? you will still need an H20 to hook up to it, will they give directv and dish a run for there money?


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

Any news on how much the HR20 will cost for current analog DVR customer's along with the new HD Mpeg 4 slimline dish and if their will be any installation charges? Also is that new HD Mpeg 4 slimline dish available now? Thanks for any info provided.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

shaun-ohio said:


> will the new series 3 hd/tivo work good as a standalone model? when is it coming out? you will still need an H20 to hook up to it, will they give directv and dish a run for there money?


I am not 100% sure, but I don't think the Series 3 model is going to work with analog signals... but regardless, it definently won't be able to record HD content from an H20 or any other HD Tuner except it's own.

For more details on the Tivo Series 3, look at www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Craiger said:


> Any news on how much the HR20 will cost for current analog DVR customer's along with the new HD Mpeg 4 slimline dish and if their will be any installation charges? Also is that new HD Mpeg 4 slimeline dish available now? Thanks for any info provided.


No information on price for any type of upgrades...

The new Slimeline dish is not available yet.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No information on price for any type of upgrades...
> 
> The new *Slimeline *dish is not available yet.


Was that an intentional typo?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't believe the slimline is available yet - I haven't heard of a release date.

The CSR I talked to in retention the other day mentioned the price on the HR10-250 would be dropping to $399 from $499.

BB has it for $399 in combination with an HDTV purchase, CC has it for $399 after "$100 savings", so it looks like that price may already be in effect. I couldn't find the price on D*s web site without going through all the ordering steps (which I didn't do). I may need to become more proficient at searches on the D* web site.

Whether prices drop even more between now and the release is yet to be seen.

I think it's pretty standard when getting new equipment or upgrading that "standard" installation is included free. Unique and/or troublesome, more complicated installs will cost more. How much more depends on each situation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15 and the HR20 share the same _interface_ code.


It would seem that the only code that would need to be different would be the interface code. All the rest of the code (record, playback, timers) seems like it would be substantially the same.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The HR20 is not running TiVo Software...


ebonovich,
Did I see a thread from January that you were so confident in D* you made a bet that the Mpeg4 HD-DVR would be out NO LATER THAT JULY!?:lol:


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> Was that an intentional typo?


No it wasn't. It's fixed now. I think that new slimline dish will be cool. That dish can go on the roof and not have to put it on a poll right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VAHDFan said:


> ebonovich,
> Did I see a thread from January that you were so confident in D* you made a bet that the Mpeg4 HD-DVR would be out NO LATER THAT JULY!?:lol:


Yep... I did...

So if it comes out in August , that isn't so far off off July.
Still means that I lose the bet, but means they only had modest delays in the last 6/7 months....

And I don't lose until July is over... 

Plus it was only for a Can of Coke...
I have another bet out there that HR20 will be out before the TiVo Series 3


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Craiger said:


> No it wasn't. It's fixed now. I think that new slimeline dish will be cool. That dish can go on the roof and not have to put it on a poll?


He ment the extra E in the it: slime-line

SLIMLine


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> He ment the extra E in the it: slime-line
> 
> SLIMLine


I thought you might be making an editorial comment. :grin:


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep... I did...
> 
> So if it comes out in August , that isn't so far off off July.
> Still means that I lose the bet, but means they only had modest delays in the last 6/7 months....
> ...


I was told last week by D* Exec that engineering told him no way for July or August. Earliest possible date would be late September.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VAHDFan said:


> I was told last week by D* Exec that engineering told him no way for July or August. Earliest possible date would be late September.


Well... what can I say... without revealing who my source is....
All I can say, is I have no reason not to believe what I am being told.

Ultimately, until the first unit is shipped to a consumer... or we see something on DirecTV.com.... everything is speculative.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> He ment the extra E in the it: slime-line
> 
> SLIMLine


I can't believe I put the E in slimline again. :lol: Sorry.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Got an interesting response from DirecTV regarding an inquiry on this. My market is MPEG-4 right now so I inquired about upgrading my HD-Tivo "and" standard HD tuners. I asked about an HD-DVR for one location and standard HD tuners for the others and was actually advised to "Wait a month or two" vs. upgrade now and that prices would be available then for the HD-DVR and it would probably be easier to upgrade all at once. I thought that odd. You think they'd want to get another MPEG-4 customer in the market, DVR or no DVR.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... what can I say... without revealing who my source is....
> All I can say, is I have no reason not to believe what I am being told.
> 
> Ultimately, until the first unit is shipped to a consumer... or we see something on DirecTV.com.... everything is speculative.


OK, how about some advise. The wife says WE WILL have a HD-DVR before new network shows in September. Her friends have Dish and already have HD-DVR in Mpeg4. We have a large plasma that is not clear unless the show is in HD. Since D* converted me several months ago to 5LNB with local HD channels we have nothing but problems with reception on locals only in HD. Mainly intermittent pixilation. We also have been without a DVR. (OTA would not receive any locals in HD where we live)
I have been a D* customer quite a while. Would you suggest waiting out the "August delivery" or switch to Dish?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> I was told last week by D* Exec that engineering told him no way for July or August. Earliest possible date would be late September.


Without trying to be disrespectful - does 30-45 days amount to a major calamity? If they get it right, that's the only real issue IMO.

Why the big deal and what is the big difference between lets say July 15 and September 15 -something happening that I don't know about?


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

sorry to change the subject but when is the Greenville/Spartanburg area slated for
HD locals?


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

HDImpatient said:


> Without trying to be disrespectful - does 30-45 days amount to a major calamity? If they get it right, that's the only real issue IMO.
> 
> Why the big deal and what is the big difference between lets say July 15 and September 15 -something happening that I don't know about?


Your right, it's not life threatening!
Just a little frustrating when weeks turn into months and months turn into almost a year. @$130 per month that's not peanuts. 
When your wife is used to a DVR and you take it away it can be an eternity.
Was told 1st qtr 2006, then June 2006, now August-September who knows?
Wife has begun to think I have been making it up!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not sure who told you 1st Qtr 2006, but that was definently wrong.

June 2006 was a good possibility, August is what I have been told now... and corresponds to a lot of reports of: For the NFL Season, Q3 2006, ect...

If you wait till August...
You still have time to switch to Dish before the seasons start in September.

Also, check your signal strength on your 103 SAT, for your intermitent issues with your HD Locals


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Ed, any chance you heard any information about the add on Hard drive upgrade and when it will be available? That would be very nice bonus with the new HR20? The initial drive size would be irrelevant if you can add large add on drives.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Other then I know they are considering one... no additional details.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I just received word of a late August/early September target timeframe as well.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tfederov said:


> *cough* dual buffers like the HR10-250? *cough*


*cough* PIP like Ultimate TV? *cough* 



wipeout said:


> I guess it is safe to assume these will not have Tivo software then? I was holding out a glimmer of hope. That's the only way I swap out to Mpeg4 equipment.


What a shame. I was hoping to read the press release that "after months of problems with their R15 DVR, D* will be going back to Tivo starting in August with the release of their new HR20 MPEG4 HD-DVR."

Oh well, one can only dream.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then I know they are considering one... no additional details.


Earl,
maybe it's time for anew thread about HD-DVR features that people would like such as program guide in HD,Mix channels in HD etc.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Also, check your signal strength on your 103 SAT, for your intermitent issues with your HD Locals[/QUOTE]

Earl, am I backwards or isn't the 99 the only active of the 2 still? I might be backwards.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's my bottom line... D* wants this thing out now. But they're holding off to make sure it works as well as possible, I think. I like that. It's a good sign. One of the reasons I left Dish to come to D* was because of the crappy DVR design. I'll keep my Tivo until I must change, but I'm thinking my then the bugs will be worked out of their new units. 

I must have a 30 second skip, however.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> Earl, am I backwards or isn't the 99 the only active of the 2 still? I might be backwards.


Both 103(spaceway1) and 99(spaceway2) are active.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yah know... I had a name, but I can't find the PM....
> In my next round of conversations with my "source" I will try to get the name of the manufacture.


Earl, one of the photos I saw of the HR20 had a label on it and the name was Pace, could that be -700? I also found this on the Pace web site:

>>
July 22 2005

Pace Micro Technology plc signs supply agreement with DIRECTV

Pace Micro Technology plc, the world`s largest dedicated developer of digital set-top box technology to the payTV industry, has today signed agreements with DIRECTV, the leading provider of satellite entertainment and interactive services in the US. Under the agreements, Pace will supply DIRECTV next generation set-top box products during calendar year 2006.
<<


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds logical... but I am still waiting for a confirmation...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> June 2006 was a good possibility, August is what I have been told now... and corresponds to a lot of reports of: For the NFL Season, Q3 2006, ect...


Hopefully they won't "rush" to make that date range.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> Also, check your signal strength on your 103 SAT, for your intermitent issues with your HD Locals


Earl, am I backwards or isn't the 99 the only active of the 2 still? I might be backwards.[/QUOTE]

I'll have to check my H20, I don't recall either now...


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

When DirecTV first announced that this DVR was coming, didn't they say that it would have networking abilities that would work with their upcoming Home Media Center? Hopefully there will be additional functionality that we don't have currently on either the R-15 or the TiVo.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then I know they are considering one... no additional details.


Thank you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> When DirecTV first announced that this DVR was coming, didn't they say that it would have networking abilities that would work with their upcoming Home Media Center? Hopefully there will be additional functionality that we don't have currently on either the R-15 or the TiVo.


I do know from the CES pictures, that it has an INTEGRATED RJ-45 port.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Earl, am I backwards or isn't the 99 the only active of the 2 still? I might be backwards.


I'll have to check my H20, I don't recall either now...[/QUOTE]
depening on where you live you will see active tranposnders in the signal strength menu on 99 and 103. They are all spot beams so that you may see one or the other or both. Here in NY we only see one.( I think 103 need to go check (>


----------



## jslavin (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been having an issue with my Directvo. It had stopped making a call.

To make a long story short I am getting a replacement HDTivo from DTV and the CSR in Level 3 tech support told the same thing that this summer/fall they will start to roll out the new HD-DVR could not give me a unit model number but it will have a larger hard drive and they have finished testing the unites.
Just in the process of reving up the production lines.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do know from the CES pictures, that it has an INTEGRATED RJ-45 port.


Of course, DirecTV has stated their intention to offer VOD via Broadband connection, and integration with Windows Media Center PCs, so the RJ-45 port has been explained (not that they couldn't do more with it!).

~Alan


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess the HR-20 wont have a wireless broadband connection built in?


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Y'all no good and well that the HR20 will be using the *same* exact DVR software, XTV, as the R15. It's will probably also use the same interface as well. I doubt any big changes will be made (DirecTV would do that) to the software in general.
> 
> I just hope none of you are dissapointed when it comes out.
> 
> Now the only thing I would like to see is a physical change to the box (more like BSkyB's HD DVRs), but I realize that that's not going to happen. You can barely tell the difference between the D11, H20, and R15 in a line-up because they look so similar. I have a feeling this trend will continue with the HR20.


One major upgrade we can expect to see with the HR20 is the added feature of DIRECTV 2Go. The USB port will be active to transfer recorded shows to any MS enabled media player portable recorder/player. Toshiba already have these portable recorder/players available.

So you can take all of the shows you missed to work or on trips.

-Robert


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Pace is the manufacturer of the HR20. Pace is a very reliable and highly experienced STB manufacturer. The HR20 will have a larger HD than the HR10-250.

-Robert


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> One major upgrade we can expect to see with the HR20 is the added feature of DIRECTV 2Go. The USB port will be active to transfer recorded shows to any MS enabled media player portable recorder/player. Toshiba already have these portable recorder/players available.
> 
> So you can take all of the shows you missed to work or on trips.
> 
> -Robert


Well if NDS is to be believed, XTV Ready (DirecTV2Go, Xbox 360 connectivity, additional hard drives, etc.) can be easily added. Whether or not the R15 team adds it in time so people with standard def. DVRs won't freak is another thing


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> In theory, given the MPEG-4 compression and the new codecs, the HR20 should be able to store 3.5-4 times more HD on the same size drive. So a 250gig drive should get you 100-120 hours HD.


The actual performance of the current MPEG4 encoding hardware is nowhere near twice as efficient as the state of the art MPEG2 compression, much less 3-4 times.

According to one of the Charlie Chats over in E* land, early MPEG4 wasn't as good as 8PSK Turbo. MPEG4 encoding has a substantial distance to go before it returns big dividends. Note that any gains in the technology will be immediately useable on the receiver side; as long as you have an MPEG4 receiver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> The actual performance of the current MPEG4 encoding hardware is nowhere near twice as efficient as the state of the art MPEG2 compression, much less 3-4 times.
> 
> According to one of the Charlie Chats over in E* land, early MPEG4 wasn't as good as 8PSK Turbo. MPEG4 encoding has a substantial distance to go before it returns big dividends. Note that any gains in the technology will be immediately useable on the receiver side; as long as you have an MPEG4 receiver.


That is pretty much the same pattern MPEG-2 followed...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Pace is the manufacturer of the HR20. Pace is a very reliable and highly experienced STB manufacturer. The HR20 will have a larger HD than the HR10-250.
> 
> -Robert


I was told for sure 300 hrs SD recording, 70 hrs HD. If you include software, showcases, VOD service that they are looking to do, are we maybe talking about a 500gig drive? Earl, wanna take a shot at this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I actually haven't got a confirmation of the drive size of the HR20 yet...

"Specifics" haven't been given to me yet.....


----------



## eaadams (May 27, 2006)

So the HR20 and H20 are not related? The HR20 is more related to the R-15?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

codespy said:


> I was told for sure 300 hrs SD recording, 70 hrs HD. If you include software, showcases, VOD service that they are looking to do, are we maybe talking about a 500gig drive?


Depending on how much, if any, is set aside for on demand, a 300 hour SD time would probably be a 400GB drive. I use a number of about 1.2GB/hour for SD (the rate for the R15) and I don't even want to venture a guess on what kind of scaling and other lossy techniques will be used with HD programming. In comparison, the Comcast box by Motorola, with presumably no set-aside, is measured at 2GB/hour for SD and 8GB/hour for HD content. It would appear that Comcast is doing pretty substantial compression on their HD content given an approximate pixel count ratio of 8:1.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

eaadams said:


> So the HR20 and H20 are not related? The HR20 is more related to the R-15?


It looks like all 3 of those will have the same interface/graphics/menus, etc. with the H20 being a receiver (HD) only, not a DVR.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> One major upgrade we can expect to see with the HR20 is the added feature of DIRECTV 2Go. The USB port will be active to transfer recorded shows to any MS enabled media player portable recorder/player. Toshiba already have these portable recorder/players available.
> 
> So you can take all of the shows you missed to work or on trips.
> 
> -Robert


Robert do these device have a feature like a camcorder where you can hook them up to another TV? I could see getting one of these if they that. I would be nice to be able to record shows and then go to a hotel and hook it up the AV jacks and watch it in the hotel on the TV there. Or what I'll probably do more is put kids shows on it and put a 20 inch TV in the kids play area and they can watch shows from that.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Robert do these device have a feature like a camcorder where you can hook them up to another TV? I could see getting one of these if they that. I would be nice to be able to record shows and then go to a hotel and hook it up the AV jacks and watch it in the hotel on the TV there. Or what I'll probably do more is put kids shows on it and put a 20 inch TV in the kids play area and they can watch shows from that.


cabanaboy1977, two very excellent applications.

Both gigabeat models (30 and 60 gig HD) have a TV output which is accessed by connecting the supplied RCA to mini cable to the "V out" on the back of the units.

-Robert


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> cabanaboy1977, two very excellent applications.
> 
> Both gigabeat models (30 and 60 gig HD) have a TV output which is accessed by connecting the supplied RCA to mini cable to the "V out" on the back of the units.
> 
> -Robert


Sweet! I now have a reason to get one . And you said those are on the market right now? Do you have a link to them? (do you sell them at your store?)


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Sweet! I now have a reason to get one . And you said those are on the market right now? Do you have a link to them? (do you sell them at your store?)


www.gigabeat.com

The 30GB is white, the 60GB model is black.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> "V out"


Robert you did mean V in right?

Thanks for the link jonaswan2.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

They just became available. No "V out" is how you can get the recorded video/audio out to a TV. We have them on our home page.

-Robert


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> They just became available. No "V out" is how you can get the recorded video/audio out to a TV. We have them on our home page.
> 
> -Robert


Ok, I thought you meant unit=TV not unit=Gigabeat, got it now. Thanks again for the info Robert.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

Do we know if the HR20 is going to use SATA drives? I highly doubt you will see over 300GB unless they are using SATA.


----------



## donbeaty (Jan 21, 2004)

Can we expect it to have dual HD tuners?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

donbeaty said:


> Can we expect it to have dual HD tuners?


Definately, the HR10 had them, so it's very logical that the HR20 (an upgrade) will have them as well.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Dual tuners? I'd think so. Dual live buffers? I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dehaven.j (Nov 27, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Sweet! I now have a reason to get one . And you said those are on the market right now? Do you have a link to them? (do you sell them at your store?)


I have an rca lyra x3000 that is compatible with directv2go. according to rca there will be a firmware upgrade when the 2go service is activated on the dvr's. the lyra is a really nice player. it comes with a dock that hooks up to the tv so that you can watch it on the big screen


----------



## Questioner (Mar 31, 2006)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> Do we know if the HR20 is going to use SATA drives? I highly doubt you will see over 300GB unless they are using SATA.


I doubt it too but it will have a port for external sata drives.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for bigger then 300gb... why?
They have 400gb and 500gb IDE (PATA) drives now... and I think that new segate 750gb drive will be available in IDE as well.


----------



## Brad Martin (Feb 7, 2006)

July 1'st, and no Tivo :-(. And thats a fact not conjecture.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Brad Martin said:


> July 1'st, and no Tivo :-(. And thats a fact not conjecture.


Which part? July 1st or no-TiVo?

The later is definently a fact.

The July 1st date..... (which year...  )


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Brad Martin said:


> July 1'st, and no Tivo :-(. And thats a fact not conjecture.


This assumes that you don't find anything terribly wrong with it before then.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

does anyone know if the new hd dvr will still have an ota input for those of us who like some of the off air subchannels i know directv wont be providing anytime soon?

greg


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes, I believe the HR20 will have an ATSC integrated tuner.

-Robert


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Robert, have you heard any dates for the release of the HR20? Most posts seem to indicate late August/September.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Does anyone knwo if this will be a standard 17" size or a goofy 15" size. 

I think DTV should make the nicer stuff 17" so it looks good with dvd player and reciver and stuff...... oh well it leas it looks ALOT beter then the HR-10.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Yes, I believe the HR20 will have an ATSC integrated tuner.
> 
> -Robert


Do you know if it will have 1 or 2 ATSC tuners?

Mark


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Good morning Earl - someone at avsfroums made the following post yesterday - have you heard anything about this?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7853718&&#post7853718


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ajiuO said:


> Does anyone knwo if this will be a standard 17" size or a goofy 15" size.
> 
> I think DTV should make the nicer stuff 17" so it looks good with dvd player and reciver and stuff...... oh well it leas it looks ALOT beter then the HR-10.


I think they should construct it in a manner that nothing can inhibit its cooling. Too many people feel compelled to put them in a stack or cabinet that may cause them to overheat.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDImpatient said:


> Good morning Earl - someone at avsfroums made the following post yesterday - have you heard anything about this?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7853718&&#post7853718


I haven't gotten any communication from my contact that would indicated that.

Since I don't follow a lot of the posts over there, I don't know what that users "foundation" or track record is like.. but 90 posts in 10 months....

It is intresting, but.... Until I hear otherwise, I am sticking with the August time frame.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Earl, when do you think you will be getting some additional info in the HR20?

BTW, great early post re: Titanium!!!!!!!!!!!!

U DA MAN!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Titanium.... I am only as good as the sources... 
So I redirect the thanks to all those "unnamed" sources...

As for more information about the HR20... Probably not till July...


----------



## JBS (Jun 15, 2006)

Last week, Customer Retention told me their supervisor said "September-October." If they're openly saying that, then it is clearly 3rd qtr or later.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JBS said:


> Last week, Customer Retention told me their supervisor said "September-October." If they're openly saying that, then it is clearly 3rd qtr or later.


If you go over the history of "CSR" "openly saying" reports... you will find:

a) We should have had it by now
b) Summer 06
c) Fall 06
d) Winter 06
e) 07

Bottom line:
1) Untill it is on DirecTV.Com
or
2) A retailer is shipping them

All dates are "rumor"


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I haven't gotten any communication from my contact that would indicated that.
> 
> Since I don't follow a lot of the posts over there, I don't know what that users "foundation" or track record is like.. but 90 posts in 10 months....
> 
> It is intresting, but.... Until I hear otherwise, I am sticking with the August time frame.


When did you start quoting August? I have a exec that says no sooner that September. And that was very hopefull!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They day I started this thread:
(I started it about 30 minutes after our communication)

"Commercial Introduction is slated for August 2006"

Now, I could possible have mis interpretted "Commercial Introduction"

Re-Reading it, and some of these Septemember Dates, it could be that they are going to formally reveal and announce the product in August, with a September shipping / release date... 

But I know my contact kinda "watches" what I say to make sure I get it right and I haven't been corrected.

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

I have been told September, but no one knows for sure. 

I do believe their will be no more HR10-250s after August 2006. Say good-by to one of my favorite boxes.

Not 100% sure, but it looks like we will have a dual ATSC built-in tuner for the HR20.

-Robert


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I do hope DTV has run this baby through it's paces more than they did the R15. There's going to be no more angry of a group than football fans that run into a game that didn't record, a game that only partially recorded or a DVR that freezes in the middle of a game. That will be an ugly scene and any CSRs working on Sunday will need to be paid combat pay.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I do hope DTV has run this baby through it's paces more than they did the R15. There's going to be no more angry of a group than football fans that run into a game that didn't record, a game that only partially recorded or a DVR that freezes in the middle of a game. That will be an ugly scene and any CSRs working on Sunday will need to be paid combat pay.


I would venture to guess they have taken what they learned from the R15 and applied it to the new DVR. Or at least I hope


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would venture to guess they have taken what they learned from the R15 and applied it to the new DVR. Or at least I hope


I hope they learned from the H20, too. It has some really stupid bugs. Like if I press 7 to go to my local channel 7. There are 3 different channel 7s the receiver has to choose from: SD 7 from the sat, HD 7 from the sat, and HD 7-1 from OTA. Which one does it choose? SD 7 of course! I removed the channel from my guide, and yet the stupid receiver still picks that channel. If you surf through the channels though, it will skip right over it, like it should. Stupidity! Why would I even want the SD 7 to be available? It's useless to me, but it's the default choice. Dumb design!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jeremy, if you want 7-1, then you need to enter 7-1, that what the dash is for on the remote control


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Jeremy, if you want 7-1, then you need to enter 7-1, that what the dash is for on the remote control


Oh, I know that. But when I enter 7, what I really want is HD 7 from the sat. And there's no way to get that, I have to press 7, Enter, Channel Up. It's not a huge problem, it's just annoying.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

And when I get my paycheck I want it to be paid out with an extra zero appended to the right-most end of the number.

I get what you're saying but Channel 7 is an SD channel. Channel 7 isn't in HD. Channel 7-1 is in HD (well, okay it's not actually even that but at least they got you that close!) so you need to enter 7-1 if you want 7-1.

This is only one minor step from saying "I get my news on channel 6 so I want six to show me channel 202."

I have a family member who only watches about 30 channels total and has always HATED the 3 digital channel numbers (I can't even begin to think what they'd think if they had to do 4 digits). They want to be able to go in and assign those channels to any arbitrary numbers they want. Again, I get the idea. This person is used to old TV and cable TV. They'd put CNN on some "UHF" channel designation and continue from there.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I hope they learned from the H20, too. It has some really stupid bugs. Like if I press 7 to go to my local channel 7. There are 3 different channel 7s the receiver has to choose from: SD 7 from the sat, HD 7 from the sat, and HD 7-1 from OTA. Which one does it choose? SD 7 of course! I removed the channel from my guide, and yet the stupid receiver still picks that channel. If you surf through the channels though, it will skip right over it, like it should. Stupidity! Why would I even want the SD 7 to be available? It's useless to me, but it's the default choice. Dumb design!


I made a favorites list with the HD locals(like 2-1) and also channels I watch most of the time. My season passes are set on local HD also. Very easy this way. Forgot to mention, you can check them off (2,5,7,etc) and just check -1 ones.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I have been told September, but no one knows for sure.


Isn't about time that some one started leaking the manual like they did with the R15? j/k


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Agrajag said:


> I get what you're saying but Channel 7 is an SD channel. Channel 7 isn't in HD.


No, I don't think you get what I'm saying. There are *two* channel 7s. One is SD, and the other is HD. I understand that you may not have seen how the H20 works with HD locals, so I'm attaching a picture I just took of the guide so that you can see it. The one labelled DT7 is SD, WXYZ is HD, and 7-1 is obviously OTA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

On the H20 (and the HR20)

The 1st 7 is the MPEG-4 Signal via SAT
The 2nd 7 is the MPEG-2 Signal via SAT
The 7-1 is the Digital OTA sub channel 1

And so on..

As far as I know, there is no way to directly tune the 2nd 7


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 1st 7 is the MPEG-4 Signal via SAT
> The 2nd 7 is the MPEG-2 Signal via SAT
> The 7-1 is the Digital OTA sub channel 1


Just flip those first two around.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Just flip those first two around.


Why? The DT7 denotes the DIGITAL 7 signal (which would be the MPEG4), and the other is the call letters (which is the MPEG2 "SD" feed)

At least that is how it works on my H20; then again... I blocked any non-HD content carrying channels from the H20... so I could be wrong.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why? The DT7 denotes the DIGITAL 7 signal (which would be the MPEG4), and the other is the call letters (which is the MPEG2 "SD" feed)


The DT actually denotes Detroit. All of my SD receivers label the (obviously SD) local channels as DT# as well. The call letters are used on the MPEG4 HD channels, and the call letters plus DT are used on the OTA HD channels. So DT7 is MPEG2 SD, WXYZ is MPEG4 HD, and WXYZDT is OTA HD. It's pretty confusing. I know I'm a newbie here, but trust me on this one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm.....

Guess I need to fire up the H20 when I get home... I was almost positive it was the other way around... Ah well... Guess I was wrong... thanks for the correction.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

No problem, glad I could help. And here's a screenshot showing where the HD symbols are, just because I like to be thorough.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thorough is good.... Thanks

Note to self; You really need to pick up that slingbox so you check before you open your mouth....


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> No problem, glad I could help. And here's a screenshot showing where the HD symbols are, just because I like to be thorough.


My H20 lists the HD channel first. When I enter 7 or 4 or 5 or 9 I get the HD Mpeg4 channel. I have no idea how it got set up that way. Washington DC Market


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Jeremy, you're right. I didn't get that without the picture. That's pretty bad. They need a way to tune that.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Guess I need to fire up the H20 when I get home... I was almost positive it was the other way around... Ah well... Guess I was wrong... thanks for the correction.


As it has been explained to me, DirecTV's first SD-LIL markets on the 101 bird doesn't list station call letters, but rather NY would look like NY2 (for CBS), NY7 (for ABC), LA2 (for CBS), LA11 for (FOX) for Los Angeles, ATL2 (for ABC), ATL36 (for WB) for Atlanta (someone correct me if I'm wrong about letters used for Atlanta).

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

VAHDFan said:


> My H20 lists the HD channel first. When I enter 7 or 4 or 5 or 9 I get the HD Mpeg4 channel. I have no idea how it got set up that way. Washington DC Market


Does it list it alphabetically?!

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Does it list it alphabetically?!


That may be the case. If it is, they obviously didn't put very much thought into it. I don't see any reason why the MPEG4 HD channel shouldn't replace the MPEG2 SD channel in the guide, or at the very least ALWAYS come before it.

I feel the same way about the national HD channels (like ESPN, ESPN2, and TNT) that are just copies of SD channels but in HD. At least they have different channel numbers, but I don't see why 206 couldn't just be ESPNHD.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> That may be the case. If it is, they obviously didn't put very much thought into it. I don't see any reason why the MPEG4 HD channel shouldn't replace the MPEG2 SD channel in the guide, or at the very least ALWAYS come before it.
> 
> I feel the same way about the national HD channels (like ESPN, ESPN2, and TNT) that are just copies of SD channels but in HD. At least they have different channel numbers, but I don't see why 206 couldn't just be ESPNHD.


I would hate it if they did that..., but as far as the locals, maybe they could have HD receivers re-map SD-LIL to look something like this:

046: WGCL-SD (Atlanta's CBS via sat)
46: WGCL-HD (via sat)
46-1: WGCL-DT (via OTA)
46-2: WGCL-DT2 (via OTA)
46-3: WGCL-DT3 (via OTA)

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I would hate it if they did that


Why though? Maybe I'm completely missing something, but I can't imagine why you'd ever want to watch the SD version of a channel that you have in HD.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Why though? Maybe I'm completely missing something, but I can't imagine why you'd ever want to watch the SD version of a channel that you have in HD.


I agree.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There are some times that the DT primary and the SD don't show the same broadcast.

Two examples (Both CBS)
2 years ago, WBBM (not DT) shows the "local" NCCA tournament game, where WBBM-DT (2-1) showed us what ever game was in HD on the entire network. Sometimes it was the same, some times it wasn't

Last year...
The HD-Digital feed had issues... they where not switching out to other games, or sometimes even commercial brakes. So for some of those close nail biters, if you where watching via HD/Digital at certain times... you didn't get to see them.

I know those are extreme examples, but it would be one reason.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know those are extreme examples, but it would be one reason.


OK, I can see the issue there, and why it would make some people angry. It's a rare case, but I'm sure DirecTV wouldn't want to piss off customers over it. So maybe Alan's idea of putting a 0 before the SD version would work better, so that it's still accessible but out of the way. Or even program the receiver so that if I have one of the channels removed from the guide, it would pick the one that is actually there!

With the national channels though, they're always showing the same thing, and there are no local affiliates who can decide to do things differently. So my argument there still stands.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Is there any way we can keep this thread On-Topic? I go to it for news regarding the HR20 (oh what a coincidence, that's the name of the thread!).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just renamed the thread....

Any "new" news regarding the HR20, I will place in another thread.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Why though? Maybe I'm completely missing something, but I can't imagine why you'd ever want to watch the SD version of a channel that you have in HD.


First of all I must say I cannot receive OTA channels from Chicago (or anywhere else for that matter) 
I can receive both SD and some HD Chicago networks via my AT9 
That said, I do prefer to watch the SD locals when the programming is not in 16:9 format.
I've grown accustomed to the short fat people (I'm set to stretch to protect my plasma from burn-in) and prefer to watch a full screen.
I have not yet figured out a way to display the 4:3 stuff broadcast on the HD channels without the vertical bars on each side
If there is way to eliminate them please let me know
And OBTW Earl My HD channels are on top with call letters.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Larry G said:


> I have not yet figured out a way to display the 4:3 stuff broadcast on the HD channels without the vertical bars on each side
> If there is way to eliminate them please let me know


You can't..... at least as far as I know in the Chicago market.

That is the way it is being sent from the network to DirecTV to your TV.
The picture is a 16:9 with the bars pre-inserted by the network



Larry G said:


> And OBTW Earl My HD channels are on top with call letters.


At least I know I am not 100% crazy...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Why though? Maybe I'm completely missing something, but I can't imagine why you'd ever want to watch the SD version of a channel that you have in HD.


I'll get back to the subject, but I did have to reply here.

First of all, I don't have LIL (SD or HD), but I have my HD-TiVo and I have it hooked up in the Den, and then hooked up (a little more complicated) to my bedroom TV... so if I wanted to record the local news, or a program not in HD, like a syndicated program, local news, or "Scrubs" on NBC, I would prefer to record it in SD and watch it in my bedroom... where the SD looks better on my 4x3 television, and giving me more room (200 SD hours vs. 30 HD hours) on my hard drive to record ACTUAL HD content.

The same can be true for national channels that don't have 24x7 HD (which is most of the channels that have SD counterparts at this time). For instance, say I wanted to watch a repeat of "Charmed" on TNT. TNT-HD provides "Charmed" in upconverted "STRETCHO-VISION", and TNT provides it in it's proper aspect ratio. ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD also doesn't offer everything they have in HD, and when they do, they add the little side bars that works fine if you're watching in on a HD set, but just takes up space on the bedroom TV and on the hard drive for nothing.

Also, Discovery HD Theater is a totally different channel than any of the Discovery SD channels, as well as (I believe) HGTV-HD, Food-HD (when it comes out), MHD (MTV-HD), so I wouldn't want them to be re-mapped to the SD counterparts... leaving only HBO-HD (HD when available), Showtime-HD (HD when available), ESPN-HD (HD when available), ESPN2-HD (HD when available), TNT-HD (HD when available), Starz-HD (HD when available), Cinemax-HD (HD when available), and TMC-HD (HD when available) being the only "NATIONAL" channels that simulcasts their SD channels, and since neither is 24/7 at this time, then I want both readily available... once these channels go 24/7, I think it would make sense for DirecTV to offer the option on their HD receivers to have it where the HD feeds are remapped to the SD channel feeds... and have the option of choosing either SD/HD recording for their HD-DVRs...

Of course, what I'd really like is just the seperating of SD and HD feeds... which is what will be happening (150 "national" HD channels won't fit in the 70-100 range) until such a time when most all SD feeds that will have an HD feed gets it, and then I'd like to see the HD integrated into the channel lineup... for instance:

243: Sci-Fi
244: Sci-Fi-HD

245: TNT
246: TNT-HD

Though, obviously the channels numbers will be quite a bit different by that time given the addition of HD channels.

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Alan, I appreciate the very well thought out response. I can see where you're coming from now.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok - lets talk about American Idol. Shouldn't Ace have won it?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Didn't you see Earl's response to your post? He made a new thread for news, so you can stop following this one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

But this one still has to remain on topic to a degree...

So no American Idol chatter. (and no Ace shouldn't have won it...)


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Didn't you see Earl's response to your post? He made a new thread for news, so you can stop following this one.


Great - and the new topic of THIs thread is.......................?


----------



## junebug (Jun 4, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> No problem, glad I could help. And here's a screenshot showing where the HD symbols are, just because I like to be thorough.


Just a second poster from Detroit who is confirming Jeremy W's comments. The SD version of a local station is first and the HD version second on the Guide. And I know I can punch 7 and then arrow down to get to the HD version.

The problem is that with a Series 2 TiVo, the TiVo sends "Channel 7" to the H20, which then tunes to the SD station. There's no way for the TiVo to record the HD locals because the SD locals are "first" in the lineup. Totally ridiculous but true! Anybody found a way around that? Or am I the only soul using Series 2 TiVo with the H20?

(P.S., I know the Series 2 is not an HD DVR, but with the H20 S-video output, the HD picture sent to the TiVo is much better that the SD)


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

junebug said:


> Just a second poster from Detroit who is confirming Jeremy W's comments. The SD version of a local station is first and the HD version second on the Guide. And I know I can punch 7 and then arrow down to get to the HD version.
> 
> The problem is that with a Series 2 TiVo, the TiVo sends "Channel 7" to the H20, which then tunes to the SD station. There's no way for the TiVo to record the HD locals because the SD locals are "first" in the lineup. Totally ridiculous but true! Anybody found a way around that? Or am I the only soul using Series 2 TiVo with the H20?
> 
> (P.S., I know the Series 2 is not an HD DVR, but with the H20 S-video output, the HD picture sent to the TiVo is much better that the SD)


ok - so maybe not Ace, maybe it shoud have been Paris.


----------



## MoreHD (Jun 21, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but a lot closer than American Idol…

D* seems to be completely out of room on the 101/110/119 birds; does anyone know when they will shift the HD nationals over to MPEG-4 on the 99/103? 

Or will they just start putting all new HD nationals on the 99/103 and leave the existing 10 where they are?

About 10-15 additional national HD networks, other than the ones we have now, have already gone live (TBS-HD, MTV-HD, ect..) Anyone know when/how these will be added?

Will D* eventually switch SD broadcast on the 101 over to MPEG-4 (I know the 110 and 119 slots are going away—that’s why the new AT9 dish has clunky bolt-on LNBs for those slots, they get thrown away)


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MoreHD said:


> Slightly off topic, but a lot closer than American Idol&#8230;
> 
> D* seems to be completely out of room on the 101/110/119 birds; does anyone know when they will shift the HD nationals over to MPEG-4 on the 99/103?
> 
> ...


DirecTV should start transitioning HD nationals to 99/103 next year after DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11 get sent up. The current satellites there are spot-beam only, but the next two going up next year also have some CONUS coverage.

The only broadcasts on TBS in HD are Braves games... and you might see some part time coverage ala YES-HD, but I doubt you'll see it otherwise (unless you live in Atlanta).

Actually, DirecTV has stated no plans to get rid of 110 and 119, though once they transition the HD feeds off of 110 and 119, people in the top DMAs won't need them (outside of foreign channel subscribers)...

~Alan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... ..... after further review...

This thread has gone significantly off track and have zero relivance to the op.

So we are going to close this one.


So as a recap:

August is still the time frame I have for the Commercial Introduction of the HR20


----------

